# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cfare eshte injoranca???????

## Eda H

Pershendetje, cfare eshte injoranca??? cfare mendimi keni??? a mund te jesh me shkolle e te jesh injorant??? a eshte qe po mos te kesh edukat je injorat, pra kan lidhje eduka me injorancen???

----------


## Estella

O eda po nuk u lodhe xhamen?
vertet pyet se kush eshte injoranca?
Ti pikerisht ti duhet ta dish me mire se shume te tjere......

----------


## Mina

Injoranca eshte e vetmja keshtjelle qe nuk mund te merret!

----------


## Mina

Injorant eshte ai qe nuk ka informacion dhe kembengul ne argumentet e veta boshe. Injorantit i mungojne te gjitha duke filluar nga edukata. Persa i perket shkolles them qe eshte e pamundur qe nje i shkolluar te jete injorant, i paedukuar edhe mundet, pavaresisht nga niveli i njohurive.

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje, moj estella se kisha per ty une moj xhan.... 
e pse te djeg miza ty.....  injoranta ka shume e po u tha nje llafe tim mos kujto se te gjithe do te merren vetem me ty....po nuk e dite se cfare eshte..... ska nevoje se ke provuar se cfare eshte......
na pergjigja jote nenkuptoje qe nuk e di se cfare eshte injoranca po nuk e dite se cfare eshte injoranca ska problem nuk do te thote qe ne i dim te tera... sa do te rrosh do te mesoshe... mesimi e edukata jan pa pafundesi.... pra mjafton te thuash nuk e di e kaq. nuk ka vevoje per shume gjuhe skence :konfuz:   :konfuz:  ........
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Inconstant Moon

O Eda, po pse i pergjigjesh pyetjes po vete ti? :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Eda H

Injoranca eshte kushti i nevojshem i lumturise se njerezve. Ne s`dime thuajse asgje per veten e dime gjithshka per te tjeret. Injoranca perben qetesine tone; genjeshtra lumturine.
p.s  Rasti i dha njeriut inteligjencen. Ai e vuri ne pune edhe shpiku budallallekun.

duam ti ndimoj ndo pak edhe keta qyqaret... se nuk na ben zemra......

----------


## Estella

Ede's


As miza sme dogji
as gjiza smu prish
Eda vajze e dashur
Pse me gudulis?

eda moj Edush
qe sillesh kaq mire
kur vjen ne forum
me dukesh e pire

nuk po e vazhdoj 
se ti do merzitesh
do njoftosh gjithe stafin
dhe do perpalitesh

Do me bejne ban
dhe do me qortoje
do me shkulin veshin
do me kritikojne

ika, ika, ika,
 se nuk ka lezet
Forumi eshte i madh
te gjithe kemi kismet

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje, pra edhe nje here cfare eshte injoranca, ka te beje me edukaten e me shkollimin arsimin???????????????

P.S
me te vertet e bukur.... e interesante......I am very im·pressed..... stella na paske qen thenqi i buluar na paske pasur githe keto talente... :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  jo seriozisht shume e bukur..... a mund ta kopjoj ndo pak.... marshalla marshall mos te ham mesush maj ne koker urdher :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 
Kur kritiku fyen nje autor, ajo quhet kritike, kur autori fyen nje kritik , ate e quajne fyerje. Kritika eshte si nje lime, qe lemon ate qe kafshon.

----------


## Estella

Duhet ta zesh...........hunden, me dore qe te mos me marresh ne sy.

----------


## Puhiza

Kjo quhet injorance dhe nuk ka nevoje per shume komente. Fatkeqesisht, ka ende shume te tille, nga te cilet mund te presesh vetem te keqia. Ne momentin kur humbet ose nuk ekziston fare arsyeja dhe te logjikuarit cfare nuk mund te presesh nga injoranca, sepse veprimet e tyre behen nga padija, nga mungesa e horizontit, nga kokefortesia per te qendruar ne nje ide fikse pa baza reale. Me te tille njerez, duhet vetem pak takt per ti larguar nga veteja, sepse asnje te mire nuk mund te te sjellin.Gjithsesi, mua psh, me pelqen te besoj ne shpirtmiresine ose ne perparesine e njeriut si qenie, ketu fut edhe deshiren per zhdukjen e injorances. Por.....
Ne fakt pyetja mund te shtrohej ne kete menyre: "A mund te korigjohet INJORANCA? " dhe "SI? " 
Ndoshta, 
Nejse, 
Pastaj, kjo fjale edhe ne shqip vitet e fundit ka tendence te vishet me 2 kuptime :
1. jam injorant ne kete fushe = nuk kam njohuri
2. sa injorant qe je! = idiot, i mete

----------


## AlbanianQT

Every man is ignorant - just on different subjects.

----------


## edmko

Injoranca eshte kufiri qe ndan njeriun nga kafsha.

----------


## LoZar

....injoranca eshte nata e intelektit, pa hen dhe pa yje!!!!!!!!

----------

